# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Northern Leopard or Pickerel

## Mr Leopard

Hi,

While glancing through a Website describing a nature preserve project and looking at the pictures I thought I noticed a brown Leopard Frog that was miss-identified as a pickerel frog.

You can find the picture here: http://marais-tamagor-marsh.e-monsit...des-marais.jpg

Why I thought it was a Northern Leopard frog: roundish irregular spots, very clear pale line around spots.

However, I was told by the photographer that the inside of the legs was a dark yellow... which suggests a Pickerel Frog. On the other hand, the picture was taken in 2012 and the photographer later sent me a picture of another frog (see below), taken a month earlier, that I'm sure shows a Pickerel Frog. I'm wondering if this might not be the one she was remembering when she said the inside of the legs was a dark yellow.

http://s736.photobucket.com/user/sim...Pickerel/story

In the first picture you can see a bit of yellow around the thigh, but it looks to me like it could be the edge of the fluo-green that Northern Leopards often have in that area (or pale yellow, which sometimes happens).

What are your thoughts about the first picture? Northern Leopard or Pickerel?

----------


## Eli

Leopard Frog for sure. Spots are Way too round to be a pickerel frog

----------

